# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Itali - Politikanja e bukur e quan Muhamedin pedofil, kercenohet nga ekstremistet

## mesia4ever

Pershendetje
Ngjarje interesante ne Itali, nje grua atje e quan ne emision publik 'Muhamedin pedofil', kercenohet nga ekstremistet. Ajo gjithashtu proteston kunder heqjes se kryqit nga shkollat italiane. Shume e guximshme, pasi kjo grua ka tentuar qe t'ia heq burken nje gruaje myslimane dhe ta liroje nga shtypja e fese dhe fetareve.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpdCf...ayer_embedded#

http://freethoughtnation.com/index.p...catid=36:islam

Tek fqinjet tane po ndodhin gjera interesante :mace e verdhe: 

(Ju kisha kerku qe te mos postoni duke u bazuar ne emocione, thjeshte merrne si lajm.)

----------


## Explorer

*Itali* 

Epiqendra e krishterizmit qe dita dites, si edhe vendet tjera europiane, po shkon drejt Islamit.

*Politikanja e bukur* 

JO me shume se nje skizofrene me simptome te theksuara paranojake dhe me halicinacione si rezultat i LSD-se qe e perdor. Islamofobe tipike.

*e quan Muhamedin pedofil,* 

Ekstrmizmi i krishtere nuk ka se ku te kapet dhe meret me provokime infantile te cilave edhe vete nuk u besojne por e thone nga inati sepse Islami po triumfon ne tere boten

*kercenohet nga ekstremistet*

Mos more.. hehehe
Nga e morem vesht qe ky eshte ekstremist?
Ketyre progandave te te krishtereve dhe cifuteve po u vjen fundi, te gjithe e dime se Europa duke u friguar prej perhapjes maramendese te Islamit, u këputen duke inskenuar cirkusijada te tilla neper studiot televizive per te pasur preteksin per vrasjen dhe burgosjen e Muslimaneve.
Ai mjekroshi nga publiku dhe ai si hoxha ne studio nuk jane me shume se aktore te ketij skenari.
Mjaft me me kesi propagandash te vjeteruara, mendoni dicka me Interesante.

Sa per videon:
Nje incizim i nje cirkusi ku rolet i luajne Islamofobet. 
- Njëri me mjeker gjoja ekstremist e terorist qe gjoja i kercenohet asaj kurves e cila duke u marur me sulmet ndaj Islamit, asnjhere nuk ka pasur kohe qe te behet nene. 
- "Hoxha" qe gjoja mbron Islamin. 
- Lezbikja 1, gjoja udheheqese e emisionit dhe  
- Lezbikja 2 gjoja mbrojtese e te drejtave te njeriut.

Skenari dhe regjia:
Ekstremistët dhe fundamentalistet te krishtere & Cifutet

Shnet !



 :Bredhi2:  :Bredhi2:  :Bredhi2:

----------


## mesia4ever

2:223. *Gratë tuaja janë vendmbjellje e juaj*,_ afrohuni vendmbjelljes suaj si të dëshironi_, por përgatitni për vetën tuaj, dhe kinie frikë All-llahun, e ta dini se fundi juaj është te Ai, e besimtarëve jepu myzhde. 

Arat mbjellen me grure e me bime tjera... *islam.exe*, komande ekzekutive e sistemit operativ Windows Vistas. Shko bonja nje formatim te hard diskut

----------


## gerrard73

> *Itali* 
> 
> Epiqendra e krishterizmit qe dita dites, si edhe vendet tjera europiane, po shkon drejt Islamit.
> 
> *Politikanja e bukur* 
> 
> JO me shume se nje skizofrene me simptome te theksuara paranojake dhe me halicinacione si rezultat i LSD-se qe e perdor. Islamofobe tipike.
> 
> *e quan Muhamedin pedofil,* 
> ...


I shkreti ti, Italia duke shkuar drejt islamizimit?? Ne Itali jetojne rreth 4 milion emigrant, vetem 1 milion jane musliman. Kjo qe thoni ju eshte deklarat per lufte, luftoni te pakten kur te jete nevoja, dhe mos u ankoni se Amerika eshte duke shtypur popujt musliman.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Te shifje menyren sesi debatonte si ajo edhe ai myslimani , eshte e mjaftueshme per te qe thene qe kjo femer mund te jete gjithcka vecse politikane seshte.

Te marresh guximin edhe te ecesh mbrapa ne kohe per te gjykuar veprimet e njerezve te shekullit te 6 eshte vertet ''burreri'' nga ana e kesaj femre.

Pale pale , poligamine kjo e cilesonte si veper te ulet. Pa ti pyesi njehere njerezit e asaj kohe e cilesonin ata kete gje si dicka te tille apo jo??

Jam e sigurte qe do i thoshin  ''a ke nder mend te behesh gruaja ime e disata , se shume llafe paske ti?''   :ngerdheshje: 

Mendoj se gjykimi i se kaluares ka ekzistuar si fenomen gjithmone tek njerezit.

----------


## _Mersin_

> 2:223. *Gratë tuaja janë vendmbjellje e juaj*,_ afrohuni vendmbjelljes suaj si të dëshironi_, por përgatitni për vetën tuaj, dhe kinie frikë All-llahun, e ta dini se fundi juaj është te Ai, e besimtarëve jepu myzhde. 
> 
> Arat mbjellen me grure e me bime tjera... *islam.exe*, komande ekzekutive e sistemit operativ Windows Vistas. Shko bonja nje formatim te hard diskut


Kjo eshte e folura me e bukur sa i perket marredhenies seksuale burre-grua/Ata qe sja kane idene letersise iu duket ky shembull absurd nderkohe qe eshte shume i gjetur dhe jo banal.Ne kete ajet tregon qarte qe burri mund te perdori te gjitha pozicionet seksuale me gruan "afrohuni vendmbjelljes suaj si të dëshironi" pervec ndalimin ne vrimen anale.Po ashtu ne ajet "përgatitni për vetën tuaj" permendet se para te berit dashuri duhet te kete ambjent romantik, perkedhelje dhe ledhatime me qellim qe dashuria te jete dicka e zjarte dhe jo e ftohte pa pasion dhe erotizem.
Ndersa ajeti ne vazhdim "kinie frikë All-llahun" tregon per ndalimin e seksit kur gruaja eshte me menstruacione dhe ndalimi i kryerjes se marredhenies ne vrimen anale.

Pra nese arat mbillen me grure dhe procesi i marredhenies per shtatzani eshte si nje proces bimor.Si nje fare qe shkon drejt mitres se gruas, pllenohet atje dhe fillon dhe krijon ate embrionin qe vjen nje dite dhe del jashte "tokes" nene.Pervec kesaj Islami nxit femrat dhe meshkujt qe ti perzgjedhin mire se prej kujt e marrin "Faren" dhe ne cvend do e mbjellin ate.Te jete dicka bionatyrale dhe jo ndonje OMGJ  e deklasuar.

----------


## xfiles

Nuk me ka pelqyer ndonjeher kjo Santanche' shume femer e trashe eshte,
por aty tek Domenica 5 kur i tha atyre majmunave mjekrrosha qe muhamedi ishte pedofil fitoi ca pike, lol.
Me shume politikane te tille inshallah.

----------


## Disa

> Pershendetje
> Ngjarje interesante ne Itali, nje grua atje e quan ne emision publik 'Muhamedin pedofil', kercenohet nga ekstremistet. Ajo gjithashtu proteston kunder heqjes se kryqit nga shkollat italiane. Shume e guximshme, pasi kjo grua ka tentuar qe t'ia heq burken nje gruaje myslimane dhe ta liroje nga shtypja e fese dhe fetareve.
> 
> 
> http://freethoughtnation.com/index.p...catid=36:islam
> 
> Tek fqinjet tane po ndodhin gjera interesante
> 
> (Ju kisha kerku qe te mos postoni duke u bazuar ne emocione, thjeshte merrne si lajm.)


Turp,kush na qenka kjo lavire qe e kritikon Personalitetin me te madhe te Universit.

Dhe ju i thoni extremist atyre qe e kundershtojn kete grua?

Ne coftese ajo lavire nuk e terhek fjalen dhe nuk kerkon falje atehere automatikisht duhet ta burgosin,sepse ajo po nxite urrejtje nderfetare.

----------


## dardajan

> Pershendetje
> Ngjarje interesante ne Itali, nje grua atje e quan ne emision publik 'Muhamedin pedofil', kercenohet nga ekstremistet. Ajo gjithashtu proteston kunder heqjes se kryqit nga shkollat italiane. Shume e guximshme, pasi kjo grua ka tentuar qe t'ia heq burken nje gruaje myslimane dhe ta liroje nga shtypja e fese dhe fetareve.
> 
> 
> http://freethoughtnation.com/index.p...catid=36:islam
> 
> Tek fqinjet tane po ndodhin gjera interesante
> 
> (Ju kisha kerku qe te mos postoni duke u bazuar ne emocione, thjeshte merrne si lajm.)


Ajo  thot qe Muhameti eshte martuar me 9 gra dhe  gruaja e fundit ishte vetem 9 vjec

Nese kjo  qe thote folsja eshte e vertet  ateher edhe afermacioni qe muhameti  ishte pedofil eshte i vertet, nese jo nuk eshte e vertet.

Prandaj ata qe dine e kan lexuar per muametin a mund te na thone nese eshte e vertet qe ai ka pasur 9 gra dhe gruaja e fundit ishte vetem 9 vjec.

Po na sqaruat kete nuk ka me vend per  e lagu se lagu.

----------


## WhitePoverSS

> Pershendetje
> Ngjarje interesante ne Itali, nje grua atje e quan ne emision publik 'Muhamedin pedofil', kercenohet nga ekstremistet. Ajo gjithashtu proteston kunder heqjes se kryqit nga shkollat italiane. Shume e guximshme, pasi kjo grua ka tentuar qe t'ia heq burken nje gruaje myslimane dhe ta liroje nga shtypja e fese dhe fetareve.
> 
> 
> http://freethoughtnation.com/index.p...catid=36:islam
> 
> Tek fqinjet tane po ndodhin gjera interesante
> 
> (Ju kisha kerku qe te mos postoni duke u bazuar ne emocione, thjeshte merrne si lajm.)




Po ca ka ndonje gje per tu habitur ktu??? Muhameti u martua me nje vajze 9 vjece Ajshen dhe pati mardhenie seksuale me te...... nuk e di si quhen ne arabi keto njerez por ne ne europe u themi PEDOFILA. Pervec kesaj Muhameti ka marre pjese ne vrasjen e 700 hebrenjve dhe sic te gjithe e dime ai e ka perhapur fene e tij me dhune..me arme...me violence e me gjak dergjje. KRIMINEL.  :i terbuar:

----------


## gimche

*Jo nuk do të flasim nga emocionët ndonëse ngjarje të tilla të prekin thellë në emocionët e njeriut.
Pikë se pari ata që e kanë kercenuar nuk duhet të quhen ekstremistë, sepse ata e kundershtojnë mendimi e kësaj kudre, pastaj deshirat janë tjera mundësitë tjera.
Ky është keqperdorim i fjalës së lirë dhe është dashur të reagojnë organizatat e të drejtave të njeriut sepse ky ton fyes mund të dërgoj deri tek lufta ndër-fetare sepse dihet se ta ofendosh Adamin, Abrahamin, Moisiun, Davidin Solomonin, Krishtin, Muhammedin apo cilin do Profet tjetër është fyese për një Musliman (e në disa raste edhe për Krishterë).
E dini shumë mirë se kur Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi dha deklaratë për Nënë Terezen u ngrit KMLDNJ e njëjta do duhej të ndodh edhe tek ky rast mirpo në Itali kuptohet organizatat e atij vendi*

----------


## puroshkodran

kujtoni se i plas shum santanchè per fene apo per diskriminimin e grave myslimane? ajo vetem do me gjet pretekst per me sha emigrantat. eshte nje rraciste e flliqun, fashiste. gru-silicon

----------


## fattlumi

> Pershendetje
> Ngjarje interesante ne Itali, nje grua atje e quan ne emision publik 'Muhamedin pedofil', kercenohet nga ekstremistet. Ajo gjithashtu proteston kunder heqjes se kryqit nga shkollat italiane. Shume e guximshme, pasi kjo grua ka tentuar qe t'ia heq burken nje gruaje myslimane dhe ta liroje nga shtypja e fese dhe fetareve.
> 
> 
> http://freethoughtnation.com/index.p...catid=36:islam
> 
> Tek fqinjet tane po ndodhin gjera interesante
> 
> (Ju kisha kerku qe te mos postoni duke u bazuar ne emocione, thjeshte merrne si lajm.)


Une nuk po e marre vesh se ku eshte edhe qellimi dhe rendesia e hapjes se kesaj teme.Nese merremi dhe shiqojme se kush nga disa figura qe nuk jane te njohura as per Italine e kere me tek shqiptaret,atehere pse te citohet se qka ka thene ajo.Eshte e rendesishme nese kete do e kishte thene Berlusconi ose ndonje tjeter me nam,mirpo nje qe as era nuk i vie te jete politikane,kjo me duket absurde.Mos e mbushni forumin shqiptare me tema te pavlera sepse nuk fitoni asgje,vetem ndjellni urrejtje dhe hapni rruge per postime te cilat as ju vete nuk do ti deshironit.

----------


## Explorer

> I shkreti ti, Italia duke shkuar drejt islamizimit?? Ne Itali jetojne rreth 4 milion emigrant, vetem 1 milion jane musliman.


Ujku ishte duke e ngrene gomarin, e ai i shkreti thoshte "Hajt se ndoshta jam ne ender"




> Kjo qe thoni ju eshte deklarat per lufte, luftoni te pakten kur te jete nevoja, dhe mos u ankoni se Amerika eshte duke shtypur popujt musliman.


Kush permendi luften, kush permendi Amriken ketu!!????

Ketu shihet se sa paranojake jeni. Keni frike edhe hijen tuaj. 

Edhe hijet ju duken si Muslimane qe ju sulmojne.

U ka depertuar frika deri ne palce. 

Te mjeret ju.!!!

 :Bredhi2:

----------


## mesia4ever

> Turp,kush na qenka kjo lavire qe e kritikon Personalitetin me te madhe te Universit.
> 
> Dhe ju i thoni extremist atyre qe e kundershtojn kete grua?
> 
> Ne coftese ajo lavire nuk e terhek fjalen dhe nuk kerkon falje atehere automatikisht duhet ta burgosin,sepse ajo po nxite urrejtje nderfetare.


Ajo eshte duke e thene te verteten, e as qe po nxit urrejtje fetare, po juve feteare qe nuk iu konvenon, eshte tjetercka. Keni kalu ne iracionalitet te tejskajshem, ska me shprese per ju. Qitash kur dikush po citojka nje varg nga Bibla (p.sh. per nje mekat te nje personi) te krishteret po u dashka te thone se ai person po nxit urrejtje fetare kunder te krishtereve. Ju skeni me arrite asgje, pervec qe do ta beni me veshtire per emigrantet e rinje dhe ata ekzistues ne te gjitha shtetet evropiane, po ashtu ne USA.

----------


## Explorer

*Ja kush eshte PORNOPOLITIKA SANTANCHE’ Daniela:*



Eshte paguar me para shume te majme prej çifuteve per te sulmuar Islamin.

----------


## mesia4ever

> *Ja kush eshte PORNOPOLITIKA SANTANCHE Daniela:*
> 
> 
> 
> Eshte paguar me para shume te majme prej çifuteve per te sulmuar Islamin.


Kjo eshte feministe (eshte kunder shkeljes te te drejtave te grave, p.sh. si ne vendet islamiste femijet martohen te rinje me te vjeter, vajzat vriten etj.), e ska te beje asgje me hebrenjte, keta kane para nuk iu nevojiten parate e Izraelit. Se si vishet eshte e drejta e saj.

----------


## mesia4ever

> JAHUDIT jan mundu me kryqu ISEN a.s. , ekan hudh IBRAHIMIN ,a,s, ne zjarr, dhe skan muajt mja arit qellimit, kurse ni rrospi e italis qka flet , mos ja ndoni veshin se propaganda e minoriteteve asht kjo.


Pse spo e kritikoni ju fene e juaj niher... perpara se t'i kritikoni hebrenjte.

1. Mbi 300.000.000 (300 milione te vrare) qe 1500 vjet nga kjo fe.
2. Rreth 14 796 sulme me pasoje vdekjen qe nga 11 shtatori 2001 (afer 15.000)
3. Shkelje te te drejtave te myslimaneve dhe jo-myslimaneve (shiko vendet islamike)
4. Abuzim i disa fetareve me pasurite e tera te shteteve, me persona dhe me femije e gra
5. Perpjekje qe te imponohet ligji i kesaj feje ne shtete jo-myslimane
6. Ekstremizem dhe satanizim i cdo kritike mbi Kuranin dhe fene Islame (pra duke u bazu ne vet shkrimet islame qe 'dijetaret' me te medhenje te kesaj feje i kane pranu)
7. Mbi 300.000 mije shqiptare te vrare nga kjo fe, qe 500 vjet, miliona te tjere te asimiluar ne popuj te tjere qe vepronin me ligjin e kesaj feje

etj. etj. Islamofobi?! Ku po e shihi ju islamofobine kur merret si histori nje Hadith.

----------


## s0ni

Po kjo shtriga pse bertet si kuceder? Kot s'ka dale ajo fjala 'Budallait hapi rruge'.

Nuk e di sa e vertete eshte qe Muhamedi ka pase grua 9 vjecare. Por s'me duket e drejte ti vesh emrin Pedofil menjehere sepse 
ku e di ajo shtriga lol (s'ja mbaj mend emrin Italianes) ne cfare moshe mesatare vdiste njerezia ne ate kohe, 
ne cfare moshe mesatare martoheshin etj. (Njera nga gjyshet e mia ka qene martuar qe 15 vjec qe ne te sotshmen s'eshte normale)

Nuk e shoh te drejte menyren sesi ofendoi. E beri fene e vete si me te larte e me te mire. 
Zonjushja shtrige pak me bute s'eshte nevoja te bertasesh. Harroi per skandalet sexuale te kishes, prifteve qe s'kishin mbarim. 

Muhamedi profet ka qene edhe njeri mbi te gjitha, nuk ishte i vetmi. Neqofse ka martuar nje 9vjecare pranojeni si mekat qe ka bere edhe vazhdoni jeten, besimin tuaj ne Zot. 
Gjithe ky konkurim midis fese Islame-krishtere, sa rehat jane ato nga Lindja  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## ganimet

> Kjo eshte feministe (eshte kunder shkeljes te te drejtave te grave, p.sh. si ne vendet islamiste femijet martohen te rinje me te vjeter, vajzat vriten etj.), e ska te beje asgje me hebrenjte, keta kane para nuk iu nevojiten parate e Izraelit. Se si vishet eshte e drejta e saj.


Kish qen mire me u mare me kopila pa baba legjitim kjo deputete e djallite me prostuticionin neper shpia te kishav irlandese etj. lypja edhe ti do pare .ajo to koka e mire me ja lshu breven ai afrikani qe qenka me qendrim ne Durrs edhe ja kish ba letrat .me te mira ,qa flet gjuha e nigjo veshi.

----------

